# Body camera video shows a child in the backseat of a car while a policeman is firing at a suspect



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Ohio Criminal Investigation Department has released a worn camera video showing the moment two police officers and one suspect in Nelsonville shot on a phone in a domestic conflict. In late July, police officers from Nelsonville and Hooking College responded to the dispute in a third-street housing complex, according to Nelsonville Police Chief Scott Fitch. The video shows a policeman trying to open the door of a red car. Meanwhile, a policeman wearing a body camera pulls out his gun and runs up to the car. You can see the child in the back seat of the vehicle. Police officers told the suspect, identified as Michael Whitmer, to get out of the car. Otherwise, I’ll break the glass. The video shows Whitmer turning the car upside down, a policeman running along the side of the car, and returning to the police car. The car was partially blocked by police cars and large bushes. While the policeman keeps telling Whitmer to get out of the car, he then drives back on the driveway and then back on the cruiser again. Once again, the video shows Whitmer returning to the driveway, reversing the car again, hitting a cruiser and out on the road. As Whitmer entered the road, police officers began firing several ammunition into his car. After that, Whitmer boarded a police car, continued to drive on the road, and the video ended. According to BCI, the child was not injured during the shooting. Whitmer was taken to the Ohio Health of Lenez Hospital in Athens, where he died. According to Fitch, a Nelsonville police officer was shot in the chest during the incident, but he is wearing his best and doing well. Hocking County officials were also injured, but it’s okay. Ohio BCI is continuing its investigation.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Did the kid shoot?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That description has a lot of weird terms in it...I know it’s hard to control yourself in the heat of the moment but chasing a car back and forth, putting yourself in the way of the car and then firing several rounds into the car with the kid clearly in the backseat...cringe worthy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Whomever wrote the description of the incident should consider NOT drinking while at work.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow just wow . That’s all folks .


----------

